

Democrats and Schools - anuleczka
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/10/15/opinion/15kristof.html?_r=3

======
epall
There is so much hate towards the teacher's unions swirling about these days.
Is it really deserved? What's the story from their side? From what I've read,
it sounds like the single most important solution to fixing education is to
abolish all teacher's unions, but is that really reasonable?

